# Hyla squirella



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello again all, I was outside today and I happened across _Hyla squirella_(spelling?), I like frogs so I decided to bring it home. I have fruit flies but I'm not yet sure if that will work but I'm going to try. Anyone have any other dietary add ins I need to know about? While on topic, anyone else raised this, or a similiar species, of treefrog before? Any tips would be nice as this is my first one.(I'm hoping it's a male, I want to hear the song at night).


----------



## Leah (Feb 7, 2006)

I keep something like 10 of these, and they do well set up in a vertical 10 gallon tank with a large snake plant, and coco fiber substrate. You'll need to mist the tank HEAVILY at night to get them fully active and awake, and they do take large fruit flies, but lose interest quickly. You'll want to try small roaches and crickets for best results. If you water them heavily, the males will sing their little hearts out, and trust me, you dont want them near where you will sleep. I keep mine in the basement and they STILL wake me up at night. They are LOUD.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, so they are louder than green tree frogs? I have been misting it heavily and it is quite active, I have fruit flies in there now, but I will mix it up with larger insects. If it gets too loud, I'm afraid I'll have to let it go. I have no basement to hide it in, we live in a trailer, if it causes my parents to stay awake all night I will be forced to get rid of it. I'm hoping it isn't a problem because it poses beautifully. http://photobucket.com/albums/a231/Mantis_...les_Amphibians/ The pics are there if anyone is interested(plus you can verify my identification because there is still a chance it is a young green tree frog, I am by no means yet an expert). Thanks for the info, hopefully it will work out, if not....well if your interested in another.


----------



## Leah (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually, I am thinking about getting rid of mine - LOL

Mine dont call that often now, its usually at 1-5am and in the spring/summer. I dont think they are louder than green trees, but its been years since I've kept those.

I cant verify the species necessarily, mine are incredibly variable. Here are some photos:

http://www.wildeyereptiles.com/cpg132/thum...ls.php?album=88


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, it ate all of the fruit flies I put in the enclosure last night. It was very active as well. No calls, but if the calls aren't any louder than a green tree frog's than it will be perfect. I have kept the green tree frogs before and their calls put me straight to sleep everytime and I was keeping them in my room. Dunno what it is but for some reason I find most frog calls very soothing.


----------

